# Party/guests



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi

We have a 5 month old puppy.

We are having a party with many guests coming over. We are just wondering if you have any suggestions as to what to do. Our previous dog used to bark all the time so we had to take her to bording school for the night. Since our dog is still a puppy and the guests are wanting to see her, I was wondering if you had any advice on what we could do. We dont really know how she will react (ie: whether she will bark the whole time or do something else) so I thought asking here would be a great place since some or many of you may have had the same experience. Since its summer time here, we are planning to eat outside, but at the same time, there will be traffic inside (ie: getting food, going to the bathroom etc). 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

This sounds like a perfect opportunity for working on socialization and training/good manners skills. I would allow your pup to greet your guests (she will likely be a little crazy, so you might want to keep her on a leash so you have better control, especially with jumping) and socialize with them. Then, I would predict that she will likely poop herself out with all that activity, and you can put her in her crate or what ever area you use for nap time, then maybe have her come out awhile later to socialize some more. The only way to teach them proper manners is to allow them to be exposed to this kind of event. Be prepared for some inappropriate behavior as this is new to her, and remember to reward good behavior with positive treats or attention. Good luck!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Doodle and would also add, make sure your guests know not to feed her or give her anything to drink. When she has had her fun time, put her back into her crate to nap and get geared up for next round with the friends. 
Socialization with people is a good thing to do.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the leash advice above. To make things easier for you perhaps you could have a dog friendly guest take charge of the leash so you can tend to being the hostess. I think it will be a great training opportunity.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Agree with above. If pup gets too much to handle just crate her with a good marrow bone or a filled Kong to chew on!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in agreeance with the above posters... a leash is an excellent idea, and this is a fantastic time for your dog to meet many new people. Be sure to tell them that this is an important time for the dog's training and what you would like them to say/do if the dog is jumping up on them, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree with all that has been said above but I'll just add a little something. I've found that even though I've said "DO NOT FEED THE PUPPY ANYTHING", people will still feed. They seem to think that you're being mean and "just a little bite" won't hurt. I've even experienced "guests" who think that it's funny to give a bit of liquid spirits - NOT FUNNY!

Well, you'll pay for it the next day when you have a puppy with "loose as a goose stools". 

So, keep total control of your puppy (or someone who will), enjoy & have fun.

A great way to socialize your furkid!


----------

